# Hufschmid BlackDroïd Hufcaster8/DZ8 NGD



## LordCoven (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey all,

Thought I'd share some pics of my new Hufschmid 8 string beast which I'm picking up this weekend  Vids etc to follow!!











































Cheers,
C


----------



## HaGGuS (Sep 29, 2009)

Massive win.


----------



## Metalus (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats so hot. Tele body 8 string lmao. If Fender saw this they would immediately freak lol


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats! Thats a bad ass guitar you have there sir. Patrick builds some really sweet looking guitars!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome man, I did try my best to take really cool pictures but the place that we like to take the pics is crowded with people who are cutting the grapes for making the wine, so I had to find a different place to take the pics 

The black spots on the neck are the actual termite attacks, it just happened that the blank had a termite attack at the volute portion which I found to be pretty epic, it only goes 1mm deep into the wood...


----------



## jymellis (Sep 29, 2009)

you are the envy of the neighborhood!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 29, 2009)

I will keep saying this over and over - AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 29, 2009)

Wood which has been attacked by termites is known in carpentry to be the most stable and the most dry wood you can find. 

This specific board was at my friends wood place for 15 years in a constent 50% humidity chamber, the moisture content in the wood is at about 7% which is dead perfect and extremely stable.

Actually mister Benedetto built an archtop guitar with a solid spruce top which was attacked by termites... which I could find the picture

Those attacks have been made a long time ago, probably 120 years ago...

More pics...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Those attacks have been made a long time ago, probably 120 years ago...



So? They might still be hiding, waiting for the perfect moment to strike!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 29, 2009)

it´s so classy, and so natural-looking. gotta love it!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 29, 2009)

Man, thsi is the most beautiful guitar you ever build maybe, next to the V of course

Clive! I wish you lot's of pleasure with it, and Demand clips made with the VH4s and Einstein ASAP


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn, that looks really awesome, the wood combination is like nothing I have ever seen before. Tele is not usually my style, but you put a whole new spin on it and I really dig it.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Those attacks have been made a long time ago, probably 120 years ago...



What if they laid eggs and they hatch and burst out of the neck once he starts playing some phat sweepz


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 29, 2009)

Patrick, that is really impressive and beautiful work! Really love the natural colours.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 29, 2009)

"Fuck you, Keith Richards! You think you play a Telecaster!?"


----------



## PlagueX1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Huf, quit making such cool guitars. They're making me a sad panda because I want one.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 29, 2009)

8 string tele? god damn that looks cool


----------



## loktide (Sep 29, 2009)

that guitar looks simply amazing !

it's also nice to see a non-RG 8-string


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 29, 2009)

loktide said:


> that guitar looks simply amazing !
> 
> it's also nice to see a non-RG 8-string



thanks man, you know actually the tele shape, the way I cut it out and aligned it with the neck makes for a real nice well balanced out guitar, it goes in playing position without effort... 



pirateparty said:


> What if they laid eggs and they hatch and burst out of the neck once he starts playing some phat sweepz



You do know that some makers use roten wood as tops, wood which was attacked by a fungus right?


----------



## meisterjager (Sep 29, 2009)

See, this whole time I was expecting that you were using some wood that had a really cool burnt effect (which somehow happened accidently?!), talking about Thermite...

Thermite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Then I realised you mean Termite...

Termite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm such a dumbass 

But WICKED guitar


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 29, 2009)

LMAO, guess I just learned something, me and my bad english and my french accent 

I love your avatar BTW it looks like a termite.... 

EDIT: I'm such a dumbass that I edited all my posts


----------



## Kissa3 (Sep 29, 2009)

this is WOW !


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 29, 2009)

haha, i love the little french accent spelling mistakes 

like "tough" instead of "touch". that one always gets mixed up 

i notice my english being weak in another way, myself. i seem to have a tendency to make strangely phrased sentences, but it´s kinda masked by the fact that it´s written and not spoken.

anyways, i laughed a bit inside at the "termites laying eggs in the neck" quote. i´m imagining a really happy and pleased Clive picking this thing up, doing a single sweep, and the whole thing bursting open with millions of crawling little insects 

kinda like when you poke a hole in a spider nest. never a good idea.


----------



## meisterjager (Sep 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> LMAO, guess I just learned something, me and my bad english and my french accent
> 
> I love your avatar BTW it looks like a termite....
> 
> EDIT: I'm such a dumbass that I edited all my posts


 


I like you already


----------



## leandroab (Sep 29, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> See, this whole time I was expecting that you were using some wood that had a really cool burnt effect (which somehow happened accidently?!), talking about Thermite...
> 
> Thermite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


 

Yeah! I was like "is he seriously saying 'thermite'? Did he really set his guitar on fire??"
(wait... I just had a finish idea )

That's what you get for studying too much chemistry and watching too much Mythbusters! 

Anyways, this guitar = serious ammounts of pwnage!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 29, 2009)

Thermite would probably remove the "wood" part of the wood


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 29, 2009)

We will take more pics for you guys when Clive comes to get the instrument, you know with nice mountains and butterflyes?


----------



## Gitte (Sep 29, 2009)

you just gotta love this thing


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice. I like this headstock a lot better for the Hufcasters.


----------



## TMM (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, very nice. I'm not sure what I think about the headstock shape, but overall this is awesome. I love the combination of woods, and how red the fretboard is.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 30, 2009)

As always, your work gets 3 faps up, so... fap fap fap

Must earn money to buy a Blackdroid.


----------



## conorreich (Sep 30, 2009)

wow

that is incredible...


----------



## jsousa (Sep 30, 2009)

two thumbs up! critically acclaimed! seriously, its awesome!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 30, 2009)

This seems like a formidable addition to your already very nice collection. 



meisterjager said:


> See, this whole time I was expecting that you were using some wood that had a really cool burnt effect (which somehow happened accidently?!), talking about Thermite...
> 
> Thermite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



I thought the same thing for a second, but then I remembered having already read him explaining the termite attack before.


----------



## lefty robb (Sep 30, 2009)

I hate tele's but that is defiantly win.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm curious, How much was this?


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 30, 2009)

Cheaper than the Blackmachine  hehe
C


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks really really cool! Lovin it


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 30, 2009)

leandroab said:


> That's what you get for studying too much chemistry and watching too much Mythbusters!



There's no such thing as "too much Mythbusters". 

On-Topic: I'm jealous of you, Clive! You have some amazing guitars that I can't afford, being unemployed and all.


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 30, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> There's no such thing as "too much Mythbusters".
> 
> On-Topic: I'm jealous of you, Clive! You have some amazing guitars that I can't afford, being unemployed and all.



lol, true - just as with cowbell, there can never be enough Mythbusters!! hehe

The whole money thing really sucks in many ways - without it, you can't get the things you want; to get it, you have to spend ages working, robbing of the time to spend time with the things it enables you to get LOL

Cheers,
C


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey man! congrats on your pre-ngd!, you soooo should do a vidstory from germany to switzerland only in the way and detail you put into it . hey! maybe even driving with one of your guitar heads down to Patrick!, that would be epic to headbang amongst the grape vines


----------



## st2012 (Sep 30, 2009)

Epic. You do incredible work Patrick.


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 30, 2009)

Amazing axe, Patrick!


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 30, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> The whole money thing really sucks in many ways - without it, you can't get the things you want; to get it, you have to spend ages working, robbing of the time to spend time with the things it enables you to get LOL
> 
> Cheers,
> C



Indeed, it does.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 30, 2009)

its the youtube guy! haha heya dude hows it going??
killer axe man

iv never been a fan on that shape but looks strangly attractive as an 8! nicely done


----------



## jsousa (Sep 30, 2009)

I want a hufmaniac guitar!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 30, 2009)

Great Job Patrick! Congrats on your new guitar dude!
Fender needs to get this image in their head.


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 1, 2009)

Like many here, I'm not a huge fan of the 'regular' tele shape - hence, haven't got one in my collection yet. But recently I'd been thinking I really *should* have one in my collection, seeing as its one of the very first shapes of the solid bodies ... and then I saw Patrick's Hufcaster, and thought hellz yes hehe ... then Patrick, even *before* I'd mentioned it, suggested doing a tele 8 - must have been on his mind, too!!! lol ... but Patrick's really outdone himself with this one - its turned out even better than I'd hoped it would!! Two days till Huf Day  \m/ \m/
C


----------



## yevetz (Oct 1, 2009)

Clive, when we can see the vid?


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll try and get something up next week - won't promise anything, though, as its a bit chaotic here ATM.
I'm sure Patrick will also take a bunch of pics while I'm there and might post some here - maybe even some vid 
Cheers,
C


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> I'll try and get something up next week - won't promise anything, though, as its a bit chaotic here ATM.
> I'm sure Patrick will also take a bunch of pics while I'm there and might post some here - maybe even some vid
> Cheers,
> C



Hell yeah, when the kids will be in montreux, we will have a metal day


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 1, 2009)

Have fun you both!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 2, 2009)

New crazy video before tomorrow  

Some low F sharp abuse


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 2, 2009)

Hell, yes! Torture him by means of displaying his guitar's awesomeness. 

One full day of GAS to go for Clive.


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 2, 2009)

I definitely feel like this is Patrick's best work so far. It looks stunning.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 2, 2009)

I still did not receive the .72 guages, still on a .70 here, so Clive will bring a .72 tomorrow 

Impossible to find a guitar shop who sells them here, they are all ignorants and have no idea what is a 7 or an 8 string guitar


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm lucky if I find a pack of 12 gauge electric strings in a store. Most places don't carry higher than 10 gauge...

I don't bother going into stores anymore unless I wanna fool around on amps or something similar.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 2, 2009)

Best guitar you've ever made man.


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 2, 2009)

Tomorrows going to be like Christmas, Birthday and Awesome Day all wrapped into one (I made that last one up ).
\m/ \m/

Switzerland - here I come!!! 

C


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 2, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> Tomorrows going to be like Christmas, Birthday and Awesome Day all wrapped into one (I made that last one up ).
> \m/ \m/
> 
> Switzerland - here I come!!!
> ...



 dude be carefull driving


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> dude be carefull driving



Hehe - don't worry - that's why I'm taking my wife with me - to keep me in check LOL


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 2, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> Hehe - don't worry - that's why I'm taking my wife with me - to keep me in check LOL



Oo 

Do you need a truss rod adjustement?


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 2, 2009)

ROFL


----------



## TimSE (Oct 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Oo
> 
> Do you need a truss rod adjustement?



that just earnt you some +rep!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 2, 2009)

sweet stuff!

that low f# sounds really focused and three-dimensional, which is awesome!



hufschmid said:


> Oo
> 
> Do you need a truss rod adjustement?



when can a man get some relief?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 2, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> sweet stuff!
> 
> that low f# sounds really focused and three-dimensional, which is awesome!
> 
> ...



Or is it already Rattling?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 2, 2009)

No one could ever say your work isn't original. Love the red fretboard against the natural body. Very noticeable whilst retaining taste and subtlety. Great job


----------



## Apophis (Oct 3, 2009)

we are waiting for that NGD


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 3, 2009)

Apophis said:


> we are waiting for that NGD



 I'm with Clive, just made a first video, editing it, little suprise for you guys 

Will post when loaded


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 3, 2009)

Here comes the first headbang, more to follow 

Enjoy 

Tomorrow we are going to Montreux, and are going to attempt to try and takes pics next to Freddy Mercury statue


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Here comes the first headbang, more to follow
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to Montreux, and are going to attempt to try and takes pics next to Freddy Mercury statue



Sweet video!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 3, 2009)

part 2 

enjoy 

of course we both had a nice cigar after that


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 3, 2009)

I like Clive's voice


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 4, 2009)

awesome video! you can tell that´s a satisfied customer 

great playing there too, it sounds so focused and projecting it´s insane


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 4, 2009)

headbanging with glasses. very talented!


----------



## yetti (Oct 4, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hufschmid again.



FAIL


----------



## Apophis (Oct 4, 2009)

Just awesome


----------



## ma7erick (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, thats astonishing. The body looks very alike to the fatboy guitar that Carvin did for Allan Holdsworth, was that what you were going for?


----------



## Felsstein (Oct 4, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> headbanging with glasses. very talented!



...he is for sure! especially when considering that Hufs ceiling isnt that high (think around 1,9m) and there are some ugly bars where you can easily bang your head on (what I did for a few times) 

Nice vids!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 4, 2009)

Clive is not only an amazing player but a fantastic human, his also got a huge repertory of metal songs in his head and a huge amount of knowledge when it comes to gear...

The long video in which you hear his voice is one of his originals 

He is on his way back home now, we had a fantastic time, I took some pics, editing them 

EDIT: he also gave me a webmaster course and I'm very happy and proud to say that I just edited my website all by myself for the first time 



ma7erick said:


> Wow, thats astonishing. The body looks very alike to the fatboy guitar that Carvin did for Allan Holdsworth, was that what you were going for?



First time I hear about the guitar you mention, so I went on google....

The body is very different and not my cup of tea, but that Carvin looks very nice indeed


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 4, 2009)

hehe so we did manage to take pics in Montreux, so first with mister Mercury 














Hey and guess what? Now we are going to metal up mister BB King with his first ERG! Hell Yeah!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 4, 2009)

Those pics are awesome! haha!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 4, 2009)

I like last pic the most


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 4, 2009)

Man, what an AWESOME weekend!! Got to hang with the man himself - and the vistas in Aigle always take my breath away! Simply beautiful countryside 

Thanks ever so much for another über-awesome weekend, Patrick  And HUGE thanks for making what, to me, is the best 8 string EVER!! (But I must admit to being slightly bias on the matter ROFL).

Cheers,
C


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 4, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> über-awesome



 this will stay in my head for the rest of my life, this über - awesome  

Was so cool hanging out with you, also your wonderfull children, they are lucky, they have a great daddy and mummy 

Must of been really tyring driving back


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 4, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> this will stay in my head for the rest of my life, this über - awesome
> 
> Was so cool hanging out with you, also your wonderfull children, they are lucky, they have a great daddy and mummy
> 
> Must of been really tyring driving back



The drive back was indeed a bit more stressful than the one there - a few more traffic jams - but thanks to the no-limit on much of the German Autobahnen we still made it back in just over 5:30    hehehe.

Can't wait to get my new baby hooked up to the Diezels and causing some aural devastation!! \m/ hehehe

You ARE the MAN, Patrick!! 

Cheers,
C

Oooo - I forgot to say to everyone here:
it looks SOOOOOO much better in real life, its just not funny!! The wood and Patricks finishes are just staggering! There's so much detail there, I'll be examining it for the next few years hehe Plus, it just feels amazingly sturdy and solid - definitely built for usage!!
C


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 4, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> The drive back was indeed a bit more stressful than the one there - a few more traffic jams - but thanks to the no-limit on much of the German Autobahnen we still made it back in just over 5:30    hehehe.
> 
> Can't wait to get my new baby hooked up to the Diezels and causing some aural devastation!! \m/ hehehe
> 
> ...




 neighbours neighbours.... 

na man, you are the man for giving me the opportunity to build this instrument


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 4, 2009)

VIDEOS! NOW!

ohsht wait clive has kids? You adopting, you could be my daddy! We could make the mehtulz together!


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 4, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> VIDEOS! NOW!
> 
> ohsht wait clive has kids? You adopting, you could be my daddy! We could make the mehtulz together!



ROFLMAO!!!

... I don't think my wife would go for that LOL - as for me, a kid to  with on an evening!?!? Hellz yes ROFL

I'm afraid the vids which Patrick posted on page 8 will have to do for now - going to chill after all the driving this evening, then work and kickboxing tomorrow - so Tuesday is the earliest I'll get to do some recording  But it *will* happen!! That's a promise!!!!

Cheers,
C


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 4, 2009)

Give a break to Clive lol, he's been just driving 10 hours with his family to come visit me 

Probably this is called ''being telecasterized''


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 4, 2009)

Über-Awesome sounds not enough heheh. The fun factor is the most important thing for an instrument, since it plays a huge role i songwriting. Your original song is pretty brutal and I would like to hear it live myself!

Have fun and much inspirition Clive! And I am as much excited about the Diezel/Hufschmid tone as you are.

Cheers you both, and thanx !


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 4, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Über-Awesome sounds not enough heheh. The fun factor is the most important thing for an instrument, since it plays a huge role i songwriting. Your original song is pretty brutal and I would like to hear it live myself!
> 
> Have fun and much inspirition Clive! And I am as much excited about the Diezel/Hufschmid tone as you are.
> 
> Cheers you both, and thanx !



The termite song........... 

Now that's inspiring


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## White Cluster (Oct 4, 2009)

Amazing guitar.Congratulations
Very nice also.

So Clive..You're obviously not gonna need that B8 any longer.I'll PM you my address so you can send it to a new loving home.I'll even pay for the shipping


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 5, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Über-Awesome sounds not enough heheh. The fun factor is the most important thing for an instrument, since it plays a huge role i songwriting. Your original song is pretty brutal and I would like to hear it live myself!
> 
> Have fun and much inspirition Clive! And I am as much excited about the Diezel/Hufschmid tone as you are.
> 
> Cheers you both, and thanx !



Our drummer actually moved to Berlin a while back and we're hoping to get a gig sorted out around there sometime - so keep your eyes peeled for a band called Bludgeoned playing in any of the known Metal venues in Berlin (although, Mess said there are fairly few of those ... ).  

Cheers,
C



White Cluster said:


> Amazing guitar.Congratulations
> Very nice also.
> 
> So Clive..You're obviously not gonna need that B8 any longer.I'll PM you my address so you can send it to a new loving home.I'll even pay for the shipping



hehe - well, not quite willing to give up the 8 yet, but its probably going to be relegated to status of backup guitar, as the BlackDroïd walks all over it as far as Metal is concerned  I'm thinking of maybe tuning it to EAEADGBE ... so with the lower to strings like a bass, and then trying to learn some Jazz bass lines on the lower two and the guitar lines on the normal six. Could be fun  (in which case the RG 2228 would remain the backup). Still undecided though - I'm just going to let the BlackDroïd 'sink in' first  lol

Cheers,
C



hufschmid said:


> The termite song...........
> 
> Now that's inspiring



Eaten By Termites! Its a song which practically writes itself!! ROFL


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome pictures of B.B. King and Freddy Mercury. Congrats on the awesome guitar. Remember to tell the termites, "these are not the noms you're after..."


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 5, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> ... I don't think my wife would go for that LOL - as for me, a kid to  with on an evening!?!? Hellz yes ROFL
> 
> ...



*Note to self: Destroy clives wife~*

I DID IT FOR US CLIVE, I DID IT FOR THE MEHTULZ!


----------



## Trev (Oct 5, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> hehe - well, not quite willing to give up the 8 yet, but its probably going to be relegated to status of backup guitar, as the BlackDroïd walks all over it as far as Metal is concerned  I'm thinking of maybe tuning it to EAEADGBE ... so with the lower to strings like a bass, and then trying to learn some Jazz bass lines on the lower two and the guitar lines on the normal six. Could be fun  (in which case the RG 2228 would remain the backup). Still undecided though - I'm just going to let the BlackDroïd 'sink in' first  lol


 
Hmmm. The comparison between the BM and Hufschmid would be more interesting if the B8 was outfitted with more metal pickups me thinks.


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 5, 2009)

Trev said:


> Hmmm. The comparison between the BM and Hufschmid would be more interesting if the B8 was outfitted with more metal pickups me thinks.



The comparison should be interesting any which way LOL
But I've definitely not finished my quest to get the BM to sound the way I want it to - its a very well built and great handling guitar, after all. Its just a shame that I've gone through two sets of high quality pickups which Doug recommended, just to be left with a great guitar that doesn't sound the way I want it to  Neither set of pickups are bad (the first were Lundgren M8s and the current set are Harry Häussel custom 8s), but they just don't seem to gel with the BM very well for what I want. Its all about personal taste, though - maybe to someone else the sound would be *exactly* what they're after - but not for me.
Patrick's managed a hole-in-one with this new one, though


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 5, 2009)

We must work on some thype of war sentence... 

Someting like: ''Get ready to become telecasterized.... ''


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 5, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> Our drummer actually moved to Berlin a while back and we're hoping to get a gig sorted out around there sometime - so keep your eyes peeled for a band called Bludgeoned playing in any of the known Metal venues in Berlin (although, Mess said there are fairly few of those ... ).



I am moving to south france  It's a bad timing, but I should organize a gig for you there


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 5, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> I am moving to south france  It's a bad timing, but I should organize a gig for you there



we need to meet one day man would be also übber awesome


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 5, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> I am moving to south france  It's a bad timing, but I should organize a gig for you there



That'd be cool too


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> we need to meet one day man would be also übber awesome



That's going to happen Pat! The cool thing is, I would be speaking some French then, and you will feel ze forss of my Aksent! LOL


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 5, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> and you will feel ze forss of my Aksent! LOL



That's why we are going to make a video so that I can show your accent to everybody, thats going to be über awesome 



EDIT: this übber awesome stuff is starting to get on me, I cant stop saying this all the time 

Clive you influenced me 

I will have my revenge


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 5, 2009)

Hahaah, I am not ashamed man, after your interview, it's hard to top the havoc you brought with your aksent LOL 

You know, ze jermans aar koming. LOL

Über-awesome&#8482; is a pretty cool combination. I am definetly going to use it


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 5, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Hahaah, I am not ashamed man, after your interview, it's hard to top the havoc you brought with your aksent LOL
> 
> You know, ze jermans aar koming. LOL



 we both have a week point, but everybody knows that a french accent is better to get girls 

that's really übber awesome


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 5, 2009)

^ The only thing a french accent is good for is giving up 


Killer NGD btw


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 5, 2009)

damn, I forgot the time, I must go to bed its 1 in the morning and I must wake up at 7


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> That's why we are going to make a video so that I can show your accent to everybody, thats going to be über awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL - well, its your guitars which inspired me to coin the phrase hehehe \m/

Oh.
My.
Fucking.
God!!!

Just played the DZ8 over my Einstein + 4x12 FL Diezel cab.

It is by FAR the most BRUTAL guitar tone I have *EVER* heard!!! It blows EVERYTHING else I've ever heard out of the water!!!!
The precision is breathtaking.
The harmonics scream.
The punch verges on GBA.
The basses are tight as a virgin's ....

I just hope I'm able to record it in a half-way passable manner so that you guys can experience it too  (although, I'm guessing the live experience can only every be approximated by a recording ...)

Über-awesome just doesn't quite do this guitar justice.

Patrick == Luthier fucking GOD!!!! \m/ \m/
(plus all-round great chap!! )

Cheers,
C


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome man!

I already know the mesa dual rectifier sound but I'm so curious to hear the baby true the Diezel cab 

BTW because of you I posted übber awesome in 6 ngd's today!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 6, 2009)

Wooohooo! You get a PM Mr. Coven!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 6, 2009)

Jokes aside, I think this guitar is one among quite a few examples scattered all over the forum of the reason so many people drool over Blackdroïds, myself included.

But, I mean, how can people possibly buy these things when there are Ibanez that are so much cheaper?

Sorry, but you had it coming after the £1000 Benedetto!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 6, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> But, I mean, how can people possibly buy these things when there are Ibanez that are so much cheaper?
> 
> Sorry, but you had it coming after the £1000 Benedetto!



 you bastard!


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 10, 2009)

I. LOVE. IT.

the termite part is pretty cool to l gives it character


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 10, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I. LOVE. IT.
> 
> the termite part is pretty cool to l gives it character



 Clive is really enjoying it, its making me very happy


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 10, 2009)

Can you make fanned fret 8 strings?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> Can you make fanned fret 8 strings?



I do not build fan fretted instruments at this point.


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 12, 2009)

Darn.
Tried to do a recording for YouTube over the weekend, but am not satisfied with the result. I might post it up on a private website and link it here so you guys can see it (if you're interested), but its not something I want to release to the general public.
I'll have another go ASAP!!
Cheers,
C


----------



## Apophis (Oct 12, 2009)

any link with that vid??


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 12, 2009)

Huf! nice work man! i loove your distressed finishes.

gratz on the guitar dude.


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 12, 2009)

Apophis said:


> any link with that vid??



Not yet. I'll try and get it uploaded by this evening and post the link here  Like I said - not totally satisfied yet, but I lack the objectivity to properly judge it, so it'd be interesting to get feedback from people here 

Cheers,
C

Here we go:
http://bludgeoned.net/blackdroid_riffing.mp4

... don't get your hopes up though. The fail is due to my inability to record, not due to the guitar or amp! Live its the most devastating sonic pounding one can imagine  \m/ \m/
I'll keep working on it, though!!!

C


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 12, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> Here we go:
> http://bludgeoned.net/blackdroid_riffing.mp4
> 
> ... don't get your hopes up though. The fail is due to my inability to record, not due to the guitar or amp! Live its the most devastating sonic pounding one can imagine  \m/ \m/
> ...



 love it man, and also the guitar is perfectly balanced when your wearing it, that's also very important 

Cant wait to see the youtube versions, thank you so much for taking the time to make this one for the forum!

übber awesome


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 13, 2009)

i can hear the note definition and chuggyness there, but it´s also got a woofyness that is distorting the mic or your input or something. how did you mic the cabinet, and what did you mic it with?

i love how that thing looks though, it´s just so OMFGLOVELY


----------



## Baco (Oct 13, 2009)

Pff, I must stop looking at these Blackdroids


----------



## Apophis (Oct 13, 2009)

for me it sounds really nice


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 13, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i can hear the note definition and chuggyness there, but it´s also got a woofyness that is distorting the mic or your input or something. how did you mic the cabinet, and what did you mic it with?
> 
> i love how that thing looks though, it´s just so OMFGLOVELY



Yeah - its overloading the mic (a Samson C03U). I'll have to dial back the bass on the amp, me thinks  Standing in front of it, its just too much fun to be true, having the basses pound out, but that mic just can't take it LOL
I'll probably also try dialling back the gain a tad - should also be better for recording.
I think I might dial back the gain on the input channel too.
Basically, I've still got a bit of experimenting to do until I get it recorded to my satisfaction LOL

On a side note: the definition, clarity and response of the guitar is simply breathtaking. It can stop on a dime without ANY noise after. (The Diezel helps in that regard, too, of course ). I'm REALLY looking forward to our next gig - which will DEFINITELY feature the DZ8  \m/

Cheers,
C



Apophis said:


> for me it sounds really nice



Thanks man  
C


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hufcaster8/DZ8 NGD Sounded really brutal man. Nice job


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 13, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Hufcaster8/DZ8 NGD Sounded really brutal man. Nice job



Thanks man


----------



## Xanithon (Oct 13, 2009)

Dude that guitar sounds MASSIVE! making me GAS here 
Great grab man - looking forward to the good quality youtube Vids.

Mr. Patrick is too pro...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 13, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> Yeah - its overloading the mic (a Samson C03U). I'll have to dial back the bass on the amp, me thinks  Standing in front of it, its just too much fun to be true, having the basses pound out, but that mic just can't take it LOL



Clive wanted a metal machine


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitions of sucks:
a) inhaling air, causing suction.
b) sitting in an office 120 km away from my BlackDroid having to work instead of shredding the bejeezuz out of it


----------



## Baco (Oct 13, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> b) sitting in an office 120 km away from my BlackDroid having to work instead of shredding the bejeezuz out of it


Hey, at least you know it's there, I know that would comfort me a bit  But I know the feeling (heck, it's only 36km for me and sadly enough no Blackdroid yet...)

I had the opportunity to listen to the clip you posted, poor micro  It does sound very defined and clear, though, so that's very promising to say the least


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 13, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> Definitions of sucks:
> a) inhaling air, causing suction.
> b) sitting in an office 120 km away from my BlackDroid having to work instead of shredding the bejeezuz out of it



 I can just imagine you when you come back from a day's work and put all your daily's work frustration and dick head customers in a big brutal metal shred... 

+ kickboxing


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice tone definition Clive. It sounds well defined, even when the mic is overdriven.That's quite an achievement Patrick!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 13, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Very nice tone definition Clive. It sounds well defined, even when the mic is overdriven.That's quite an achievement Patrick!



Thanks man 

Its extremely responsive...

It also sounds like a true jazz guitar in clear sounding with the neck pickup position which is actually a jazz pickup BTW (hotter version)


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2009)

i thought i'd bring that one back to the scene because i just can't get enough of it!!!

EDIT : Lord Coven, what about that clear tone video you promised us?


----------



## Baco (Oct 27, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> i thought i'd bring that one back to the scene because i just can't get enough of it!!!


+1

I can only acknowledge that, a superb masterpiece


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2009)

well the huf8 has made it as desktop background at work....i am still pondering on the headstock (of course to the customer's taste / desires)

work has become more interesting all of a sudden!!!!


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 27, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> i thought i'd bring that one back to the scene because i just can't get enough of it!!!
> 
> EDIT : Lord Coven, what about that clear tone video you promised us?



I really must apologise to everyone here: I've been buried in work these last few weeks, and all time playing guitar has gone towards band practises for our upcoming gig (first with my new Huf w00t ).
As soon as things settle down a bit, I'll start trying to get a decent recording sorted! That's a promise!

Cheers,
C


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> I really must apologise to everyone here: I've been buried in work these last few weeks, and all time playing guitar has gone towards band practises for our upcoming gig (first with my new Huf w00t ).
> As soon as things settle down a bit, I'll start trying to get a decent recording sorted! That's a promise!
> 
> Cheers,
> C


 
No stress man, actually it would be awesome if you could get shot whilst doing your live gig!!!

Have fun with your new toy!!!


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 27, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> No stress man, actually it would be awesome if you could get shot whilst doing your live gig!!!



Erm. Are you meaning like Dimebag or with a vid cam??!!??


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry..my fingers got entangled....

I would be awesome if someone could film you & your band gigging with the Huf8 and you could post a little bit on here / youtube



PS : RIP dimebag


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 27, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> sorry..my fingers got entangled....
> 
> I would be awesome if someone could film you & your band gigging with the Huf8 and you could post a little bit on here / youtube
> 
> ...



LOL - I was hoping you meant that hehehehe 

My wife's already trying to arrange it so that she can be there, and then she'll do some pics and vids  Just hope that the camera will be able to record it - the Huf8 is so brutal, that most mics just give up muahahaha 

PS: +1 \m/ \m/ <-- horns up for Dimebag


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2009)

atucally, yes i guess most normal camera would saturate pretty quickly when recording heavy metal. maybe dampening the sound with some added foam over the mic would improve the overall quality?

But not to worry, pics would be awesome too of course!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 27, 2009)

if possible, talk to the sound guys and record the direct signal out of the board. that would rule!

how are you using the low f# in your band? and how is the bass player dealing with it?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> if possible, talk to the sound guys and record the direct signal out of the board. that would rule!
> 
> how are you using the low f# in your band? *and how is the bass player dealing with it*?


 

not well is my gues!!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 27, 2009)

I have to mention something...

I would like to invite you guys to check out the incredible music of mister Jevons....

Serioussly, I really really really love Clive's music, and with his permission, I add some of his tracks on my website MP3 player 

This is the URL of Clive's band http://bludgeoned.net/


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 27, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> if possible, talk to the sound guys and record the direct signal out of the board. that would rule!
> 
> how are you using the low f# in your band? and how is the bass player dealing with it?



I'll do that - see what they can do 

In this particular band, the low F# is used very infrequently - in the upcoming set I think its even only in one song. This is because we're doing a Metallica cover set with a few other covers thrown in for good measure (Reign in Blood - Slayer, Guardians of Asgard - Amon Amarth, Here to Stay - Korn, Replica - Fear Factory). I mostly use the lower two strings to play songs originally in dropped or low tunings without having to swap guitars. (Guardians of Asgard is the one where I use the low F#).

But we've also got an all-originals band thing going on, too ... that makes more use of the lower strings  Having a Diezel helps a ton with the lows, as it keeps them well defined and not too boomy. Our drummer is currently using an E-kit for most of our practises, so that we can have a half-way decent mix and everyone has it on their own headphones - makes practising a LOOOOT easier  .

In Bludgeoned, we didn't really do anything special to compensate for the low F#. Just made sure that the EQs were set so that they didn't overlap too much ...

Cheers,
C



ralphy1976 said:


> not well is my gues!!!!



ROFL - yeah, it took him a while to adjust  But with a tight EQ and just generally making sure not to step on each others toes too much, is working pretty well  He also has a great bass from Marleaux (IIRC) which makes it a lot easier ...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 27, 2009)

You became hufcasterized.... 

I became bludgeoned..... 

That's übber awesome


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 27, 2009)

If that guitar was a woman I'd get out the Marvin Gaye records


----------



## LordCoven (Oct 27, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> You became hufcasterized....
> 
> I became bludgeoned.....
> 
> That's übber awesome



LOL - yes. Yes we did


----------

